# Park Bottom Bracket Press-fit Tool - BBT 90



## rideronthestorm (Mar 4, 2006)

I bought Park Tool bottom bracket extraction tool BBT 90.3. It works fine with taking out a shimano BB92 bottom bracket. I tried with with a SRAM GXP press-fit bottom bracket and you can use to take out one side off the bottom bracket (the side without the BB cup attached to it) but it doesn't appear to work with the other side where the internal cup is attached. When tried to use it just popped out the bearings and left the bracket in there. 

Anyone have any experience using this tool on a SRAM GXP press-fit bottom bracket?


----------



## fenix501 (Jul 18, 2008)

I had the same problem today! I'm searching around to see what I should do to get the drive side cup out now. I think I can just drive it out, but it has that tube that runs through the bb shell to meet up with the non-drive side cup. I'm not so sure that I can put a socket over that tube and hammer it out that way.

Is the drive side cup & bearing ruined now, or can I get the bearing back in the shell when I install it in to the next bike it's going in?


----------



## rideronthestorm (Mar 4, 2006)

fenix501 said:


> I had the same problem today! I'm searching around to see what I should do to get the drive side cup out now. I think I can just drive it out, but it has that tube that runs through the bb shell to meet up with the non-drive side cup. I'm not so sure that I can put a socket over that tube and hammer it out that way.
> 
> Is the drive side cup & bearing ruined now, or can I get the bearing back in the shell when I install it in to the next bike it's going in?


I found that a Park 1.5" Crown Race Setter tool (CRS-15) is the perfect size to drive the cup out. I have one in my tool box. The ends seat perfectly around the edge of the cup to drive it out.

I'm not sure if you can use the bearing again. I switched it out to run Shimano. Good luck.


----------



## fenix501 (Jul 18, 2008)

Thanks for the info, rideronthestorm.

I've been surfing around trying to see what to do and found this interesting note on SRAM's site, about GXP bottom bracket removal:

"The bottom bracket should be removed by applying force on the internal adapter cup wall (not the bearing)"

Interesting that what Park Tools says with their BBT-90.3 bottom bracket removal tool and SRAM says about removal are at odds with each other.

Of course, if you don't at least get the non-drive side cup out with Park's tool, there wouldn't be anyway to get at the inside of the drive-side cup. Neither SRAM nor Park Tools are saying it, but you really need two tools to remove this bottom bracket!

I'm pretty disappointed that my expensive ceramic bb is now toast. I tried to get the right tool for the job and still ruined it!


----------



## stinkyWinky (Dec 19, 2012)

Used an off brand when building my ninner. i don't think the long bolt w washers that has been use on headsets would workwell for a press fit BB. post 7 for photo. fun fun fun


----------



## stinkyWinky (Dec 19, 2012)

init post 8 for photo. fun fun fun


----------



## fenix501 (Jul 18, 2008)

Stinky, I have no idea what you are talking about. I think you are talking about a threaded bearing press?

The tool we were discussing for bottom bracket removal is Park's BBT-90.3, which is a metal tube, about 3/4" in diameter with one end cut cut lengthwise into quarter sections and then flared outward. You pull it through the bearing and the flared ends then pop out against the inner race of the bearing. You hit the opposite side with a hammer to drive the bearing and (hopefully) bearing cup out of the bottom bracket.

It looks like this:


----------



## fenix501 (Jul 18, 2008)

I sent an email to Park Tools about the problem I ran into. I got a very quick response from Calvin Jones at Park, who was gracious enough to send me a personal reply. He wrote:

"Hello Pete,

Thanks for writing and sorry to hear about the problem. From what we have seen, the drive side bearing is fitted into the plastic adaptor tightly enough to allow removal of the adaptor and bearing together. As you have seen inside the GXP, there is not much to grab. It is the design by Shimano, SRAM, etc, that the entire bearing unit is replaced after being removed. If the adaptor is left in the frame, you will need to tap on the end of the sleeve from the left side. Because the adaptor is plastic, it typically does not take much to remove the unit from the bike. If the ceramic bearing feels smooth in your hand, it is most likely undamaged. In this case it can be pressed back into the adaptor as part of installation.

The directions with the tool are terse by nature. For more discussion of the BB90 systems see,
Park Tool Co. » ParkTool Blog » BB90, BB86, BB92, Press Fit Bottom Bracket Service 
Again, sorry to hear the adaptor did not pull out with the bearing. If it is corroded in place, consider using mild heat, such as from a hair dryer (not a flame).

Calvin Jones
Park Tool"

Very cool of him to get back to me with an informative response. It looks like if I can get the bearing pressed back in the shell, it might still be serviceable. The bearing is very smooth and seems undamaged.

So it seems if you want to remove your GXP bottom bracket without problems, the best practice is to use the BBT-90.3 tool to first remove the non-drive side shell with the normal procedure described by Park Tools, and then use an alternate method ("socket and hammer" or whatever you've got) to push the drive-side cup out with the bearing still installed.

Now I know. See, that was easy...


----------



## fenix501 (Jul 18, 2008)

Calvin has sent another follow-up email to me about my bb problem. Unbelievably great customer service from Park Tools and Mr. Jones, author of "The Big Blue Book of Bicycle Repair."

Very cool!


----------



## rideronthestorm (Mar 4, 2006)

fenix501 said:


> Calvin has sent another follow-up email to me about my bb problem. Unbelievably great customer service from Park Tools and Mr. Jones, author of "The Big Blue Book of Bicycle Repair."
> 
> Very cool!


That's great that you got some resolution, but it doesn't take away the fact the Park released a tool that only does half the job it's expected to do.


----------

